# Keisel got bit by something I think :-(



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Woke up this morning and noticed Keisel licking himself a lot longer than usually after our first pee/poo outside. Rolled him over to find what looks to be a bite of some kind on his penis. Either that or some kind of sist/pimple. He keeps licking it. Sore to the touch, he pulls away if I do. I made a vet appointment and the first available is at noon. Posting here to maybe get some insight before. I'll keep everyone posted. So sad to see him bothered by something :-(. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh poor little guy  I'm so glad you were able to have him seen today, that looks like it hurts. I definitely would have taken him in too, mostly for worry about it getting infected over the weekend. I'll be interested to see what the vet says.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

When Rocket was a litle puppy he got "pustules" (I HATE that word!) all over his belly. They didn't look quite as red and irritated as that, but could be similar.

For Rocket, the vet said it was fairly common in pups and was most likely hormonal. He said if it was an adult dog he'd be concerned, but not with a pup. They went away on their own.

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad you are taking him to the vet!!
It couldn't be a snake, spider, bite?
Keep a close eye on him, and if he gets worse take him in immediately.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Everything else seems to be normal for him, he's playing eating and having a good time this morning. He's taking a nap now but seems to be uncomfortable laying on his belly (his favorite position) and tries but rolls to his side instead. 

I don't think it could be a snake bite but possibly a spider bite? He sleeps on his belly to cool off everywhere - grass, pool deck, tile, carpet, everything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor baby Keisel, that looks sore. I hope the vet can diagnosis it and baby boy will feel better quickly. Hugs to Keisel, he is adorable!


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so sorry, that looks horribly painful. We noticed a similiar bump on Kymber although it was on her leg under the fur, when we had her fixed the doctor shaved the area and thought perhaps it was a cyst. It looked a lot like that, the doctor wasn't totally sure if it was a cyst, a bite from her sister that had gotten inflamed or a buried tick bite that got inflamed. But luckily for us it started to get smaller and finally went away altogether. The worst part was the vet said if it was a cyst it could come and go forever that way. I hope it is nothing and it goes away quickly. It is horrible when our puppies are in pain. Good Luck!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ouch, that does look sore. Poor little guy! Glad you can get him in...I'm interested to hear what it is. Hopefully it's something really easy to take care of....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick and I spent some time in West Palm a few years ago. He had something similar on his stomach. It wasn't that sore though. Vet said it was a red ant bite. Anti-biotics and a topical cream were prescribed. Went away in about 4 days. Was uncomfortable for him though.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor little Keisel, glad you're going to the vets - looks sore. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

That looks really painful. Please let us know what your vet says. Poor baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Isn't that one of his nipples? Or am I not looking at the picture correctly? Either way, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CStrong73 said:


> When Rocket was a litle puppy he got "pustules" (I HATE that word!) all over his belly. They didn't look quite as red and irritated as that, but could be similar.
> 
> For Rocket, the vet said it was fairly common in pups and was most likely hormonal. He said if it was an adult dog he'd be concerned, but not with a pup. They went away on their own.
> 
> Let us know what the vet says.


I remember one or two of my puppies going through the same thing. There was more that one spot though. I don't remember having to treat it. 

Keisel's might be infected though.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Has he has a vaccination recently?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

So I got back from the vet and got some news. He said it's an abscess or it could be a histiocytoma (Kind of scared me at first but then he said it's a benign tumor - still don't like the idea of it being a tumor though). He said I could take a biopsy now and have it tested for the histiocytoma or I can try just using the antibiotics for now. I decided to just try the antibiotics first. Whatever it is - it's definitely infected and needs to be treated. The abscess could have been caused by a scratch/poke/or a bite from an insect. He gave me Chlorhexidine to clean the area twice a day and also Clavamox which is the antibiotic pill to give twice a day for two weeks. He also gave him a shot there of an antibiotic to start working on him right away (Ampicillin Trihydrate) and then follow up with the pills. I thought he would drain it somehow because you can feel that it's full of puss (or something like it) but he didn't do that. I guess that could cause more of an infection that way? I didn't ask. 

On top of this he also gave him his second round of shots (Bordetalla, Distemper, and Leptospirosis) which was scheduled for Tuesday. I asked if this was too much medication in one sitting and he said the antibiotic won't be too much on top of the the vaccine's too. 

So I'll be watching to see if this bump will go away. I hope it does and it's not something worse. I wish I knew what caused it though for sure so I could prevent it next time but I guess sometimes these things just happen. 

What's your take on it being a tumor? Is that far fetched??


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Has he has a vaccination recently?


His first set of vaccine shots were done on 1/9/13 with the breeder (Distemper, Parainfluenza, Parvo) and then he had a Bordetella shot on 1/15/13 with me when I got him. Then today he had his second shot of vaccines which were mentioned above.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Florabora said:


> Isn't that one of his nipples? Or am I not looking at the picture correctly? Either way, I hope he feels better soon!


No it's right on the side of his penis if not on it.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope that clears up quick for little Kiesel.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please do not worry (I know, I know, but I had to say it...) please try not to worry. Repeat after me... "It will respond well to antibiotics and clear up." He's a tiny puppy, a tumor would not have had a chance to grow this fast during his short life. Please keep us updated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad you went to the vet*

So glad you went to the vet and I really think he will be fine.
Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Barneysgirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I spent some time looking up histiocytomas. Thelma Lou has a large sore on the inside of her hind leg. The vet thought it could be an infected bug bite and put her on calvamox for two weeks. 
But I am wondering if instead it is a tumor. It seems to be growing. It does not bother her at all, though,unlike Keisel-she hasn't licked or scratched at it ever. The article ideas said histiocytomas are hairless, and hers does have a tuft of hair on it, but I wonder if it's another kind of tumor? She has an appt for Thurs-maybe I'll see if they can get her in earlier.
The worry we go through over these pups!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Barneysgirl said:


> I spent some time looking up histiocytomas. Thelma Lou has a large sore on the inside of her hind leg. The vet thought it could be an infected bug bite and put her on calvamox for two weeks.
> But I am wondering if instead it is a tumor. It seems to be growing. It does not bother her at all, though,unlike Keisel-she hasn't licked or scratched at it ever. The article ideas said histiocytomas are hairless, and hers does have a tuft of hair on it, but I wonder if it's another kind of tumor? She has an appt for Thurs-maybe I'll see if they can get her in earlier.
> The worry we go through over these pups!


Yeah I feel the same way about worrying over these guys. I felt the abscess today and it seems to be getting smaller but it still feels like a knot of some kind under the skin. I hope it goes away completely and never come back (like a cyst would that someone mentioned before). If it's still there in two weeks when the antibiotics are over then I might do more tests in case it is this type of tumor. Let me know what your vet says!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Going with the idea that it is an abcess or a cyst that got scratched open, you might want to apply a warmish moist washcloth (adding some Epsom salts to the water you use might help) a couple of times a day to see if it helps it drain a bit.

Like you, I would go back for another look if it was still there after the two week antiobiotic treatment.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope the antibiotics help to clear it up, I'm sure they will!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope Keisel is better soon. Poor little guy. Please keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope it continues to get a little smaller each day.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope the antibiotics do the trick, please let us know how the little man gets on, the positioning has got to be sore for the poor little mite


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

So I woke up this morning to Keisel throwing up in his crate :-( :-(. Horrible sound to hear coming from your puppy. It was clear but smelt horrible. 

The medication (Clavamox) says mild vomiting might occur. Decided to feed him this morning and call the vet when they open. He seems to be fine besides that, running around, playing, etc. Hope this was a one time thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sad Keisel is having problems, but he's such a gorgeous boy. :--heart: When I give Clavamox, I only give it with food. I don't know if that helps with the tummy upset, but I've had pretty good luck with it.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm sad Keisel is having problems, but he's such a gorgeous boy. :--heart: When I give Clavamox, I only give it with food. I don't know if that helps with the tummy upset, but I've had pretty good luck with it.


I give it to him right after he eats every time. The vet said that if he vomits again to cut the pill in half and do that dose for 1-2 days and then back to the whole pill. If he vomits on half a dose then I need to bring him in. 

I'm not sure if the combination of all the vaccine shots he had that day, the deworming medicine plus this antibiotic is what's causing him to be nauseas. He's currently napping on my feet while I drink coffee. I wish he could tell me how he feels and if he's feeling better lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Keisel, looks painful. Insect stings or bug bites will often leave a hard lump, but eventually will go away with time. My bridge boy got bit and stung several times during the course of his life.

Hope Keisel is feeling better soon and the antibiotics do the job.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

UPDATE:

So it's been almost a week since I noticed the bump on Keisel. He's been on antibiotics twice a day since then. He only threw up that one time and has had no issues since then! 

I am so happy with the progress of his abscess going away!! There's no longer a bump under his skin and it just seems to be a small scab left over. Thank you all for your thoughts! I've attached pictures that I just took this morning. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great update. The bite has healed up really nicely and quickly too.

Glad to hear Keisel is doing so well-know you're relieved too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks MUCH better!! Glad to see the medicine worked well!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

I am so very glad he is so much better!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Keisel is feeling better!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for updating us on your boy. That's a relief. I'm so glad that the antibiotics took care of it. I know this sounds crazy, but when my attitude needs re-adjusting and I sit down to 'count my blessings', antibiotics is always one of the first things I go with after friends and family. We are so incredibly blessed to have them, could you imagine how scary it must have been to live in a world without them when a spot like Kiesels could become infected and kill the animal or person who had it. Blessing #5 - so grateful for antibiotics and the doctors and vets who prescribe them.


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay, I just read this entire thread and am so glad it's looking better from your original post!

It's so hard when they're sick. I often wish someone would invent a collar like they did in the movie Up! for our dogs so they could tell us what's going on lol. I bet we'd get a lot of snarky comment from them too


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your momma takes good care of you Keisel!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!! I have to admit - I wasn't expecting to be Nurse Cathy for my 10 week old puppy at the time lol. But I'm glad his body responded well and it's just something that's in the past now. I am very thankful for antibiotics because who knows if his immune system was strong enough to handle the infection on its own. Happy to be able to take him to a vet and afford to buy medicine for him. He will always come first in my book


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay for Keisel!!!! It looks great. I'm sure you are very relieved, I know I would be....


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks much, much better! Yay! Thanks for the update.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

